# Middle Moselle for the wine festival(s)



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We are thinking of going this September. No doubt hundreds (thousands?) of other motorhomers are thinking the same. Has anyone any experience of where/when to stop, as no doubt everything will be packed. Is it necessary to book? Campsites are a last resort for me, but if that is the only option, what sort of prices do they charge? Any advice most welcome, please


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Kobern Gondorf at the top of the Mosel 5euros, but noisy, shame as its very nice place. Erdiger -Eller 4.5 euros very nice, Enkirch 7.5 euros with electric, takes about 200 m/homes. Wintrich is lovely 7euros with electric, shower 1 euro, great spot ( we had 3 nights). Klusserath (forgive spelling) massive, takes up to 400 depending on who you listen to similar price. Trier was dissapointing and noisy (fairground next door, but stopped dead at 10.00pm on the dot) 7 euros, elec on meter. If your going that far down go to Saarburg, its lovely, waterfall in the centre, nice stellplatze. Dont miss it, lots of other places, cant see you being stuck  . Prices correct May/June this year.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There are stellplatze in nearly every village on the Mosel (pronounced 'Murzel'), you'll have no problems finding somewhere to stay, check out the campsite database there are quite a few listed there.

Oh, and go easy on the federweißer :wink: 

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This link might help to give you an idea but its by no means all of them...

http://www.mosel-reisefuehrer.de/Touristik/Mosel-Wohnmobilplaetze.html

We might be heading that way as well so will keep an eye out for you.

Pete


----------

